# Couple new ones



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I haven't posted anything for a while so I thought I'd share a few I just got finished.

The first one is a perch jerkbait with a twister tail. I don't have the tail on it in the pic but you can see the attachment at the rear. The scales came out a little heavy on it but they only really show when looking straight at it like in the pic. Other than that I'm pretty happy with it.

The second one is a 5" firetiger jerkbait

Third one is a 6" rainbow trout crankbait, kinda the shape of a tuffshad

The last one is my own pattern. It's a 5" crankbait with a short lip to help keep it up above the weeds shortline trolling. It has a fl. Yellow belly then the top half is dark green with metallic copper scales, back, and head. The colors really show nice in the water, I'm doing a jerkbait in the same color next. I have 2 more of the cranks in primer but not sure what color to paint them. I cut round lips for them just to see the difference. I'm hoping to get the boat out this weekend so I can see how they troll.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I like the scales on the first one as well as the subtle stripes. Good job. Let us know how that last one with the short lip runs.

Brian


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, I like them all but the firetiger is just a pure knockout. Great work.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Man you got it going on now...I really like the color scheme on the first one...very nice!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I really appreciate it. Now if gas would drop about $2 a gallon maybe I could afford to fish them! One thing I forgot to add was this was my first time working with cherry and poplar. My family owns a 20 acre lot out here in W. PA. and my uncle cut down a few trees and had a guy with a portable lumber mill come in and cut them for him a few years ago. He came over a few weeks ago and gave me about 20'x4"x3/4" of poplar and about 10'x6"x3/4" of cherry.

It was a pain to have to figure out the weight placement again for everything with the new wood but overall I'm pretty happy with it. The cherry is nice and heavy like the maple I was using for my jerkbaits and the poplar seems to work well with the cranks. For some reason I was getting a smoother finish with the cedar but I'll just have to etex everything before paint from now on.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Very very nice my friend! I love all those color patterns! I think that top one is pretty neat!

JOhn


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The firetiger get my vote for favorite. It will be bashed. There will be violence.


----------

